# Bone broth for leaky gut.



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to do a bone broth diet for Fama. We think she has leaky gut issues and want to get her healed up. 

I'm thinking 3-5 days of nothing but bone broth, probiotics and enzymes. 

Does anyone have experience with this, or have an idea of portion size? Did 65 pounds and eats 26 ounces a day.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What do you mean leaky gut?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It would be easier for you to Google it. It's basically an irritated GI tract that is perforated and allowing things through that shouldn't be.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

leaky gut is the name given when poorly digested protein particles have been able to enter the bloodstream by permeability in the intestinal wall , often the cause of allergies as the body perceives "other" and takes action, mounting in strength as more and more foreign material enters , causing a sensitivity , allergy.

David you know I will answer in full and with detail. For the time being bone broth is good . Digestive enzymes and probiotics needed . Also add glutathione (Sunday Sundae has it plus marshmallow root and slippery elm, plus betaine to get that glutathione into the cells) .


Goat milk (raw) and or goat whey powder are rich sources of glutathione (Sunday Sundae has both organic goat whey and goat protein for this reason) . Feed-Sentials has goat whey . Parsley and garlic , MSM , sulfur rich foods promote glutathione . Raw eggs also and turmeric .
The "other" stuff I sent you has raw microfiltered grass fed organic cows milk whey . Plus plus.

Gamma oryzanol - rice bran oil!

You might want to provide a glutathione precursor N-AC .

Ask your vet .

Takes time .


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Carmen!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There was a post recently about bovine colostrum possibly helping with leaky gut in this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/489002-bovine-colostrum.html


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a bone broth recipe from Dog's Naturally Magazine: Reasons Your Dog Will Love Bone Broth | Dogs Naturally Magazine

*How To Make Bone Broth*
If you’re convinced of the benefits of bone broth for your dog, then grab a pot and let’s get cooking!
Margarat Nee from The Art Of Dog recommends the following for making bone broth:
*Add An Acidic Acid*
This helps draw the minerals out of the bones more thoroughly. Raw apple cider vinegar is most commonly used (It’s well regarded by herbalists for its ability to draw minerals out of plants). Lemon juice may also be used.
*Cook For A Long Time*
This is necessary to get the full nutrition out of the bones. There is no magic time, but try simmering it for 24 hours in a crockpot. You could do it on the stove as well, but be sure you don’t leave the simmering broth unattended.
You can use raw or cooked bones but be sure to include joint bones with cartilage. You can collect and save cooked bones from your own meals in the freezer but be sure to rinse any sauce off that may be irritating to your dog’s digestive system. Turkey wings and legs are a good raw choice.
Completely cover the bones with water; add the vinegar or lemon juice. Cover by about two inches of water, but not too much more, to keep the broth dense. For a regular sized crockpot, use about two to four tablespoons apple cider vinegar. Turn your crockpot to high just to get it started for the first hour, then switch to low and let it go for the day.
When your broth is finished, strain the bones (do not feed these to your dog!). If you used bones with meat attached you’ll need to strip them by hand. Once it’s chilled, skim the excess fat off the top of the broth if you wish (there may be less than you expect). The remainder is your broth. If it has a jelly-*like consistency when it’s cold you’ve done a good job of it!
You can freeze this broth in small containers (even ice cube trays) for easy dispensing. Or you can store it in your refrigerator for about four days.
*Packing A Punch*
You can add nutritious extras to your broth while it cooks. Try:
Kelp
Nettles
Garlic
Dandelion root *
“Italian” herbs (sage, rosemary, thyme, oregano, basil, fennel seed)
Astragalus Root *
Burdock Root *
Shiitaki mushrooms *
_*Strain these ingredients before using the broth_


_Moms_


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks moms! 

I have a couple of gallons of bone broth already made up. It's a staple in their diet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

revisiting older discussions http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/153409-digestive-motility-problem-print.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/187282-very-itchy-dog.html

The Healing Power of Bone Broth | Transition Now by Kim Martindale


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Amazon.com : Vet Basics Lime Sulfur Dip 16oz : Pet Itch Remedies : Pet Supplies


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

forgot all about the benefits of quercetin (anti-histamine)

sources -- apples -- Sunday Sundae - fibre and pectin 
(also in the *new* sample -- plus red cherry)

parsley, celery, dillweed - Feed-Sentials 
bilberry , blueberry, cranberry - Feed-Sentials 

rosehips in both


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

There will be an order in your email Carmen. Thank you!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ordered the sulfur dip. Not looking forward to that one lol.


----------

